# Linksys Router Problem "Limited or No Connectivity"



## LoofY (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello, Just recently my Linksys router has been giving me the error "Limited or no connectivity". I was wondering, does anybody know how I can fix this? The only way I can connect to the internet now is by plugging my ethernet cable directly into my cable modem, but there are 3 PCs in my house that require the internet so that just wont do, can anybody help me?

I am using Windows XP Professional, my router has also been showing a red light, Click Here to see what I mean, it shows which one is red. I don't know a whole lot about this stuff so any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## purple_phoenix (Aug 12, 2005)

LoofY said:


> Hello, Just recently my Linksys router has been giving me the error "Limited or no connectivity". I was wondering, does anybody know how I can fix this? The only way I can connect to the internet now is by plugging my ethernet cable directly into my cable modem, but there are 3 PCs in my house that require the internet so that just wont do, can anybody help me?
> 
> I am using Windows XP Professional, my router has also been showing a red light, Click Here to see what I mean, it shows which one is red. I don't know a whole lot about this stuff so any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Mike, according to Linksys Knowledge Base [www.linksys.com/kb], if you have a red diag that means that the router might be defective. Let me ask you the following:

1. Is the red diag light solid or blinking? 

If solid, do a hard reset->hold the reset button of the router for 30 sec. then unplug the cable to the power while holding it and plug it bck in. Just in case, it will not work, hold it again for 30 sec. then unplug the power cble..wait for 30 sec again then plug it back...check the lights again, if still solid..proceed to number 2.

2. Can your pc communicate to the router by pinging it?

Depending to the OS, on the command prompt[MS DOS] type : ping [default gateway of the router usually 192.168.1.1] if you dont get 4 replies which is pcket received=4...usually it's RTO or host unreachble...if you have another computer, try it. If both computer acts the same..it might be that the router is defective..you can call linksys for the verifiction or go to their website www.linksys.com to know the contact nos. Hope this help.


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

what os are you using? are you able to surf with the modem from your isp? If you are using xp go to start run type cmd and click ok at the dos prompt type ipconfig what is your ip address? if you have a 169.xxx.xxx.xxx microsoft autoconfiguration ip address you may need to do a winsock fix. at the dos prompt type winver if you have service pack 2 you can try the following command: netsh winsock reset and reboot when prompted if you do not get the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx you may have fixed the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The router is dead. The first thing to try is to cycle power on the router. Next, try to reset it to factory defaults. If both of those fail to turn off the Diag light, it's time to return it for repair.


----------

